# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  « حكم من تزوج بعد وفاة امرأته مباشرة »

## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

السؤال : في المنطقة التي نحن فيها عادة، وهي: إذا توفيت المرأة لا يتزوج الزوج زوجة ثانية إلا بعد 6 شهور أو أكثر، وإذا سألتهم: لماذا؟ قالوا: احترامًا للزوجة، وحدث أن أحد الناس تزوج بعد موت زوجته بأسبوع، ولم يذهب الناس للزواج عنده حتى السلام لا يسلمون عليه، فهل الزواج بعد وفاة الزوجة ولو بعدها بيوم مسموح به شرعًا أم لا ؟ أفيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

الجواب : « هذه عادة جاهلية، لا أصل لها في الشرع المطهر، ولذا فإنه ينبغي التواصي بتركها وعدم اعتبارها، ولا يجوز هجر من تزوج بعد وفاة امرأته مباشرة؛ لأنه هجر بغير حق شرعي.
وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .»


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

الرئيس 
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

نائب الرئيس 
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ

عضو
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن غديان 

عضو
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان

عضو
بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد

 المصدر  : (( فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء )) (ج19/ص 156)

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

طيب وإذا فعل ذلك إكراما لأهل زوجته ،الذين أعطوه إمرأة تخدمه ، وتسهر على راحته، وتربي له أولاده ، وتحفظه في ماله وعرضه، فهل يعقل أنه يتزوج ويفرح في الوقت الذي يبكون فيه ؟! ثم ألا تستحق هي أن يحزن لفراقها ؟!
قولي هذا ليس اعتراضا مني على الفتوى الشرعية ! فالذي يريد أن يتزوج حتى أثناء احتضار زوجته لا حرج عليه ، ولكني أتكلم من ناحية صفاء النفوس ، المحافظة على مشاعر الآخرين ، لا نرضى بالعادات الجاهلية قطعا ، ولكني أرى أن نعذر الآخرين إن أقدمنا على شيء كهذا . قد أكون مخطئة - بل أكاد أجزم بهذا - ولكنها كلمات صدرت مني عندما وضعت نفسي مكان أهل الزوجة ، موقف صعب !

----------


## أبو الفداء

الأخت الفاضلة، لي تعقيب يسير على ما تقولينه، وفقك الله
الذي لا مراء فيه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ترك خيرا لأمته إلا ودلهم عليه، وما ترك شرا الا وحذرهم منه .. والذي يقرأ ما تفضلت به يستشعر أنه يحسن بكل رجل ماتت عنه امرأته أن يؤجل الزواج لفترة حتى لا يؤذي مشاعر أهل زوجته المتوفاة.. وهذا يا سيدتي يحمل في طياته لازما لا أحسبه الا قد خفي عليك، ألا وهو الاستدراك على الشرع! كأننا نقول، كان يحسن بالشارع أن يجعل للرجل عدة يعتدها على امرأته كما جعل للمرأة! ذلك أنك تتصورين أنه يلزم من اقبال الرجل على الزواج بعد وفاة امرأته مباشرة: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنه لا يحترم حزن أهلها عليها 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنه ليس بعابئ بموتها أصلا ولم يحزن هو نفسه لفراقها!
وهذان اللازمان أيتها الفاضلة باطلان، واذا بطل اللازم بطل الملزوم.
ذلك أن الحزن على الميت في العادة لا يتجاوز ثلاثة أيام.. وينبغي ألا يتجاوز حده، أيا كانت علاقة ذلك الميت بالذي مات عنه! 
والذي يموت له أخ أو أخت أو أب أو أم أو ولد، فانه يشرع للناس أن تعزيه في مفقوده خلال تلك الأيام الثلاثة! فأما ما عدا ذلك، فليس لأي ميت على أي من المقربين إليه والذين فقدوه بموته، أيا كان نوع الصلة بينهما، أي حق من مراعاة شعور أو نحو ذلك، لأن الميت أصلا لا يضيره ما يفعل أهله وذووه من بعده وهو في قبره (الا بكاؤهم عليه عند موته فانه يعذب به، على التفصيل الخلافي المشهور في المسألة)! ويستثنى من ذلك عدة المرأة وإحدادها في تلك العدة عن زوجها المتوفى، وهو خير لها دفعا لمظنة السوء عنها، في فترة العدة التي قد يترقب فيها خلق مولود من زوجها المتوفى في رحمها أو نحو ذلك، فلا يساء الظن بها، وليس في هذا شيء لحقه هو عليها أو مراعاة لمشاعره أو نحو ذلك!! 
ولو أني توفي أبي أو ولدي أو أمي غدا، هل أكون جارحا لشعورها أو لشعور أهلي الحزانى عليها، لو تزوجت بعد غد - مثلا؟ كلا! ولا يدل ذلك بحال من الأحوال على أني لم أحزن عليها كغيري من المقربين إليها! ولا شيء علي ما دامت حقوقها المشروعة علي محفوظة لها بتمامها، من الصلاة عليها والدعاء لها والترحم عليها والإحسان إلى من كانت تحسن إليهم وتودهم .. فهل أنا مطالب بأن أؤجل زواجي - مثلا - لأسبوع أو لأسبوعين مراعاة لها أو للذين حزنوا لفقدها كما حزنت أنا؟؟ كلا! بل إن من مقاصد الشرع المطهر أن يعزى الانسان الذي مات له عزيز عليه، بصرف قلبه عن ذلك الحزن وتهوينه عليه حتى تستقيم له حياته، وكلما كان ذلك أعجل كان أفضل، له ولسائر الذين حزنوا على الميت! وهذا يسري على من ماتت امرأته وكان ينوي أن يتزوج امرأة أخرى - مثلا! فلا هي يضيرها ذلك في قبرها، ولا أهلها - ان كانوا أهل استقامة وديانة وفهم للحقوق الشرعية، وحسن ظن بذلك الرجل، وكان من أهل الإحسان إليهم - يضيرهم ذلك في شيء! ولو كان في مطلق ذلك الأمر من ضرر أو أذى أو مدعاة لسوء الظن بالرجل لمنعه الشرع منه ولفرض عليه إحدادا طويلا! ولكن ليس كذلك!
ولو تأملت أيتها الفاضلة لرأيت أن تأجيل ذلك الأمر (زواج الرجل بعد وفاة امرأته ممن عقد العزم على نكاحها) لا ينضبط! بمعنى أن الذي في قلبه سوء ظن بذلك الرجل من أهل امرأته المتوفاة، فانه سينقم عليه حتى لو تزوج من تلك الزوجة الثانية بعد شهرين أو ثلاثة أو أكثر من موت امرأته الأولى!! فما ضابط ذلك، ومعلوم أن ما يرضي هذا قد لا يرضي ذاك، وما يضيق به رجل قد لا يضيق به غيره، والأمر أصلا لا يمسهم ولا يؤذيهم في شيء كما أسلفت، لو كانوا أهل استقامة وديانة وإلتزموا بحسن الظن الواجب لرجل مسلم قد يكون هو والد أحفادهم، وقد عرفوه وخالطوه، ولو لم يعرفوا فيه دينه وخلقه ما زوجوه من ابنتهم أصلا! فلو أنه رجل محسن، قادر على ضبط مشاعره بحيث لا يؤذي المرأة التي يقبل على الزواج بها بسبب حزنه على فقد الزوجة الأولى، ولا يؤذيه هو نفسه ذلك الأمر، فحبذا أن يعجل به ولا يؤجله!
والمرأة - بصفة عامة - مفهوم أنها من غيرتها على زوجها تود لو أن لا يكون له اشتغال في الدنيا الا بها، وألا تكون لامرأة أخرى أي حظ منه سواها، وهذا أمر مفهوم، ولكن أهلها لا يفكرون بهذه الطريقة ولا يشعرون ذلك الشعور، وكما تقدم فانها في قبرها لا يضيرها ذلك ولا تدري به ... ولعله أن يكون فيه الخير للرجل حفظا لدينه ولولده فالتعجيل منه يكون أفضل ولا شك .. 
فمن هنا تتبين حكمة الشارع تبارك وتعالى في ترك ذلك الأمر مفتوحا للرجل بلا تقييد ولا منع، والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلام وجيه جدا، وليس لي عليه تعقيب سوى أن أشكر صاحبه ، فبارك الله فيك على النصيحة . 
وأنا أتراجع عما قلته سابقا .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الأخ الفاضل أبا الفداء
بارك الله فيكم على حسن الفهم وطول النفس في الشرح وحب النص الشرعي والالتزام به .
الأخت الفاضلة أم معاذة
بارك الله فيكم على محبتكم لأوامر الشرع وعدم تقديم العاطفة أو العقل عليها والاتقياد لنصوص الشرع .
* وأود أن أذكر أن ترك الرجل الزواج بعد وفاة زوجته لفترة محددة من سنن النصارى في بلادنا .
حفظ الله لنا زوجاتنا وأطال عمرهن على طاعته ووفقنا للإحسان إليهن وجمعنا بهن في جنته .

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

يذكر أن الإمام أبا حنيفة ـ رحمه الله ـ تزوج مباشرة بعد وفاة زوجته فسئل في ذلك فأجاب: كرهت أن أموت هذه الليلة فألقى الله عازبا.

لم يتسن لي التأكد من صحة هذه الرواية فقد مرت علي منذ زمن.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> يذكر أن الإمام أبا حنيفة ـ رحمه الله ـ تزوج مباشرة بعد وفاة زوجته فسئل في ذلك فأجاب: كرهت أن أموت هذه الليلة فألقى الله عازبا.
> لم يتسن لي التأكد من صحة هذه الرواية فقد مرت علي منذ زمن.


بل تنسب للإمام أحمد ولم أقف على السند

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن

بل أعلى من أحمد
جماعة من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم منهم عبد الله بن مسعود 
وانظر تفسير سورة المائدة / 88 / لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم

----------


## أبو سماحة

يحسن بكل رجل ماتت عنه امرأته أن يؤجل الزواج لفترة حتى لا يؤذي مشاعر أهل زوجته المتوفاة.. وهذا يحمل في طياته لازما لا أحسبه الا قد خفي عليك، ألا وهو الاستدراك على الشرع!
ليس فيه استدراك على الشرع .. لأن الشرع يأمر بالإحسان ومراعاة المشاعر
وأرجو أن نتصور البدعة بمفهومها الشرعي وأن لا ندخل فيها ما ليس منها
وفعل الصحابة وأبو حنيفة وأحمد رضوان الله على الجميع لا يعني أن من ترك ذلك مراعاة لمشاعر أهل الزوجة أنه آثم أو مبتدع بل يشكر على ذلك ويثاب عليه إن شاء الله
ما رأيكم برجل تزوج في اليوم الذي علم فيه بأن امرأته مصابة بالسرطان!
ينبغي مراعاة مشاعر الناس
الناس في هم وأنت في عيد سعيد!

----------

